# (bit)OFFTOPIC(sorry): placas semi-wireless ... ?

## sKewlBoy

Desculpem por aqui mas queria mesmo dirigir a pergunta a portugas...

Sabem se existe "adaptadores" (2 receptores-emissores) para ligar a placas de rede normais, de maneira que substitui o cabo (por radio-frequencia) ?

O meu problema na pratica e que tenho uma maquina bastante longe do router e estar a estender um cabo significa esburacar as paredes todas, porque elas ja estao cheias deles... Sei que é possivel transmitir RJ45 por radio-frequencia, nem que usasse 7 canais, para evitar encoding e decoding, mas nao sei muito de electronica e se houvesse alguma coisa ja feita era optimo.

PS: o router nao é um PC, por isso não vale a pena sugerirem acrescentar-lhe uma placa wireless para estabelecer uma subnet só com aquele PC...

Thanken...

----------

## humpback

Colocas uma placa wireless no PC e colocas um Access Point Wireless ligado ao router ou a um hob/switch da rede.

----------

## sKewlBoy

Pois... e lá se vão 60 contos....

Mas é a solução mais arranjadinha, estou a ver...

Obrigado.

- EDIT -

dá para configurar o access point para aceitar apenas o MAC address da minha placa ? É que nunca usei nada wireless para além da placa dum portatil (e não queria ver o meu trafego queimado por um "wardriver"  :Razz: )

----------

## humpback

Sim mas o mac tambem é facil de spoofar. Podes usar o wep mas tambem é facil de crackar e torna o trafego bastante mais lento. Usa ipsec que é o melhor.

----------

## sKewlBoy

o MAC pode ser facil de spoofar, mas era preciso eles o saberem, ou entao terao de o crackar, que nao e assim tao viavel e nao sera qualquer um que o fará... ou será ... ?

de qualquer maneira, não me parece muito bem estar a comprar um router wireless para ligar a outro router, quando só tenho intenções de ligar uma placa wireless...

vou ver o que o people de electronica me diz de cortar o RJ45 e por-lhe um emissor/receptor   :Idea: 

----------

## sena

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> vou ver o que o people de electronica me diz de cortar o RJ45 e por-lhe um emissor/receptor  

 

Depois diz o que conseguiste saber, porque se for possível, também estava interessado em arranjar uma coisa dessas...  :Smile: 

Cumps,

Joao Ribeiro

----------

